# What helps me most in dealing with gut issues(which affects DPD and DR in few people)



## LukeSkywalker (Jul 17, 2016)

I've seen that some people(not all) have a link between their gut issues(constipation, acidity etc) and DPD/DR. I have had chronic constipation and acidity for a long time and finally found the best remedy.
I eat 2 pieces of apple, 2 or more pieces of mango, and 1 or 2 pieces of pineapple after each meal. This helped me get rid of constipation and acidity problems. You can eat just the apple but you may feel a bit uncomfortable which is why you should eat other fruits with it.
Hope this helps.


----------

